# '97 Altima GXE almost died, now won't start



## midwestmigrator (Apr 5, 2011)

The car has been running great, then i puled out of an intersection, and it almost died and was sputtering, so i made it to a parking lot(about 1 block) where it was idling randomly. I shut the car down, and now will not start. It basically took the car 30 seconds to go from good to bad. 

Still cranks over and fires somewhat, but will not run

While turning over, it sounds wrong. Any ideas???


----------



## midwestmigrator (Apr 5, 2011)

Also, today I went to get it and it started and drove like normal...?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check your distributor cap and check for oil in it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^^ what he said. sounds like the seal in the distributor took a shit.


----------



## midwestmigrator (Apr 5, 2011)

That was exactly the problem! Thank you very much!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

good to hear!


----------

